# ما هي أفضل المواد الصناعية



## eng.alkurd (12 يوليو 2007)

:11: ما هي أفضل مادة تشعر بأنها أكثر أهمية في هذا التخصص عند مزاولة الحياة المهنية

أرجو الرد مع ذكر السبب.............................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فؤاد حسني (21 يوليو 2007)

أهلا بك أخي:eng.alkurd
أعتقد أن لكل مادة مزايا خاصة بها حسب مجال الصناعة المرادة


----------



## salam (21 يوليو 2007)

اعتقد أن كل المواد مهمة ومرتبطة ببعضها ويمكن تطبيق جميعها في نفس الوقت مثل facilty layout ,
quality control 
operation managment
safety &maintenance
Engineering Economy


----------



## اصل الهندسة (24 يوليو 2007)

Human Resource Engineering ( Ergonomics)


----------



## صناعي عماني (25 يوليو 2007)

اصل الهندسة قال:


> Human Resource Engineering ( Ergonomics)


 
صحيح الارجونومكس مادة ممتعة ومفيدة.

أعتقد ان مادة quality control اهم مادة في الاندستريال. :63:


----------



## اصل الهندسة (29 يوليو 2007)

معليش يا أخوان لسؤال كان عن افضل يعني امتع 
فمثل ما قلتم مادة ضبط الجودة مرة حلوة والاحلى منها كمان الارجونومكس
ثانكيو


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (30 يوليو 2007)

أتوقع أن من أهم المواد
Time and motion study
Operation management
Simulation


----------



## صناعي عماني (31 يوليو 2007)

هناك مادة لم أخذها بعد اسمها industrial Automation ويعتمد عليها Thermofluids وelectrical foundmentals هل منكم من يعرف طبيعة هذة المادة وفي ماذا ستختص؟؟ :87:


----------



## نظامي (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،
في رأيي أن مواد الهندسة الصناعية مترابطة، ولكن أساسها يرجع إلى الإحصاء، فمن يستطيع أن يبدع في بحوث العمليات أو المحاكاة دون أن يكون قد فهم مبادئ الإحصاء؟ ومن يستطيع أن يطور نظام الجودة دون إحصاءات دقيقة؟ الإحصاء ثم الإحصاء ثم الإحصاء


----------



## صناعية ولكن (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع
وانا ارى ان بحوث العمليات هي اهم مادة في الهندسة الصناعية لانه كل التخصصات الباقية تعتمد عليها ان كانت بشلكل مباشر او غير مباشر بالاضافة لمادة الاحصاء التي كل المواد تعتمد عليها كما تفضل المهندس نظامي

بحوث عمليات واحصاء.... بالرغم اني لست قويا في مادة بحوث العمليات لان استاذ المادة الذي اعطانا اياها كان اول فصل له بالجامعة عندما درسنا اياها لذلك لم يشعرنا باهميتها.... ولو اي حد يملك مقالات او ملفات عن بحوث العمليات لو تكرم يوضعها على المنتدى للاستفادة.


----------



## Eng-Anwar (4 أغسطس 2007)

*أفضل المواد في الهندسة الصناعية*

السلام عليكم ..
أفضل المواد في الهندسة الصناعية..
Operations Management
Inventory Control
Operation Reserch
Quality Control
Human Factors _ Ergonomics
Time and Motion Study


----------



## Eng_WhyNot (5 أغسطس 2007)

PPC
Production Planning & Control


----------

